# Twisp Cirrus



## sans101 (1/4/20)

Hey everyone

I have had my twisp Cirrus for some time now, i just changed a new coil and after it tasting like it is burning and i am coughing from this burnt taste because it burns my throat, i followed what everyone said to soak the coil a bit etc, i have done exactly that even used some liquid to vape without inhaling just held the button so that the liquid can go through but it is still burning, i have cleaned it and ensured that nothing is trapped and there is no dirt etc. 

Please help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

sans101 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I have had my twisp Cirrus for some time now, i just changed a new coil and after it tasting like it is burning and i am coughing from this burnt taste because it burns my throat, i followed what everyone said to soak the coil a bit etc, i have done exactly that even used some liquid to vape without inhaling just held the button so that the liquid can go through but it is still burning, i have cleaned it and ensured that nothing is trapped and there is no dirt etc.
> 
> Please help


Hi. If the coil is burnt there's nothing you can do to save it. Unless you go do some research on coil rewicking.
Other than that replace the coil ,but prime it first before you install it.
Prime=drip some liquid on the cotton or soak it in some ejuice.
Then install. Fill the tank wait a few minutes and then vape


----------



## sans101 (1/4/20)

Resistance said:


> Hi. If the coil is burnt there's nothing you can do to save it. Unless you go do some research on coil rewicking.
> Other than that replace the coil ,but prime it first before you install it.
> Prime=drip some liquid on the cotton or soak it in some ejuice.
> Then install. Fill the tank wait a few minutes and then vape




It is a brand new coil, so dont know, i have cleaned it and done what i can to soak it etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/4/20)

What liquid are you using with the Cirrus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (1/4/20)

I had this problem before with commercial coils. I think the cotton get so badly damaged that it can’t deliver the juice to the coil properly anymore. So best is to put a new one in if you have.


----------



## Hooked (1/4/20)

sans101 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I have had my twisp Cirrus for some time now, i just changed a new coil and after it tasting like it is burning and i am coughing from this burnt taste because it burns my throat, i followed what everyone said to soak the coil a bit etc, i have done exactly that even used some liquid to vape without inhaling just held the button so that the liquid can go through but it is still burning, i have cleaned it and ensured that nothing is trapped and there is no dirt etc.
> 
> Please help



@sans101 You should post this in the Twisp forum https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/twisp/ so that Twisp themselves @HPBotha can answer you. They may not answer you here - only in their own forum.

@admin could you perhaps move this thread?


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

Hooked said:


> @sans101 You should post this in the Twisp forum https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/twisp/ so that Twisp themselves @HPBotha can answer you. They may not answer you here - only in their own forum.
> 
> @admin could you perhaps move this thread?


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

Hello there. Please can someone give advice on how to rewick a cirrus coil bearing in mind that I have done no diy ever, will be much appreciated.


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

mrh said:


> Hello there. Please can someone give advice on how to rewick a cirrus coil bearing in mind that I have done no diy ever, will be much appreciated.



@Dela Rey Steyn
Still trying to learn how to tag. Would like your advice on the above. I've looked at you tubes but no idea what the cirrus coil looks like inside and know you have done this successfully...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/6/20)

mrh said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> Still trying to learn how to tag. Would like your advice on the above. I've looked at you tubes but no idea what the cirrus coil looks like inside and know you have done this successfully...


Bit late now, but will put a tutorial tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (15/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bit late now, but will put a tutorial tomorrow


Still hopin you will give advice if not tutorial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/6/20)

mrh said:


> Still hopin you will give advice if not tutorial.



My apologies bud, completely slipped my mind, will do a quick one tomorrow during the public holiday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (15/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My apologies bud, completely slipped my mind, will do a quick one tomorrow during the public holiday.


Thanks - It's a nice coil. worth knowing how to do.Using two oldies that havent quite died yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

